# Inspire me.........My firsts pics



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys and Girls I have finally braved it and decided to post my first pics on this site. Since joining on 21.8.09 I have been given loads of helpful advice most of which I am gradually incorporating into my daily routine

both diet and training wise. I have never eaten so clean in my life and am really enjoying the buzz. With a few supps here and there I am hoping for some real changes in my body shape. I know this is not going to happen over night but I am here for the long haul and determined to change. Next summer I want to be walking along that sun drenched beach feeling proud of my achievements. I intend to start a training and diet journal and look forward to your comments

I am after some harsh honest feedback. I am open to any advice but am not thinking about using any gear at this stage.

View attachment 406


View attachment 407


View attachment 408


View attachment 409


Roll on next summer









*Inspire me*


----------



## mainman1466867946 (Sep 16, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Bump.. .....plse


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What kind of feed back are you looking for..? You look like you can pack on some good size...


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

I intend to start a proper journal but this is my workout on the last two sessions.

Tuesday 18.08.09

*Wide grip flat BP using Smith machine*

10 x 20kg easy

6 x 30kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 30kg hard

*Mid grip BP Incline using smith machine*

7 x 20kg

5 x25kg

5 x25kg hard

*Flat DB Flyes*

8 x 12.5 kg easy

4 x 15kg hard

3 x 15kg hard

*Incline DB Flyes*

10 x10 kg easy

4 x 12.5 kg

4 x 12.5 kg

4 x 12.5 kg

6 x 10 kg

*Bicep concentration curls*

10 x 10 kg easy

10 x 12.5kg easy

7 x 15kg failure

*EZ Bar preacher curls*

10 x 10kg easy

10 x 15 kg

3 x 20 kg failure

7 x 15 kg failure

*Wednesday 17.09.08*

*15 mins treadmill*

*Leg press*

20 x 50kg warm up

10 x 100 kg easy

10 x 150 kg easy

9 x 150 kg

*Leg Extension*

10 x 42 kg

9 x 56 kg

6 x 63 kg

6 x 63 kg

*Shoulder Press (Smith machine)*

10 x 10 kg

5 x 20 kg

4 x 20 kg

*DB Lateral Raises*

10x 7.5 kg

10 x 7.5 kg

6 x 10 kg

6 x 10 kg

*Upright rows*

10 x 35 kg

10 x 45 kg

6 x 53 kg

*DIET for last two days*

*17.9.08*

7.30 100g oats with 100 ml skimmed milk

8.30 35g Extreme Whey concentrate

10.00 Gym

11.00 B & R 79g

12.30 6 egg of which 2 were with yolk omlette, 50 g oats and salad

3.00 300g of pilcards with 1 bagel

7.00 200g chicken, large jkt potato, 100g broccoli, 100g carrot

10.00 Shake 35g Extreme whey

*18.09.08*

7.30 35 g Extreme whey

8.00 100g oats with 100ml skimmed milk

graxe on nuts, oat biscuits, banana until

1.00 7 egg omlette woth 3 yolks, 2 wholmeal pitta

3.00 200 g chicken, 2 pitta and salad

7.00 200gm chcken jalfrezi and 100g wholegrain rice( uk-muscle recipe...lush)

9.30 100g oats 100ml skimmed milk

10.30 35 g Extreme whey

My aim is to gain some weight (muscle), and lose my got and get those abs out from hiding. I'm currently 5' 10 and weigh 12 stone.

I'm still finding my way around the gym as you can perhaps see from my training over the last couple of days. I would appreciate any advice to help me towards my goal.

Inspire


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Controversial as this may sound. Drop the ideal of loosing your gut and just look to pack on mass.

Think about loosing your gut 3/4 months before your holiday. Right now you need to eat and work hard in the gym.

WHat is your full training split?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall said:


> Controversial as this may sound. Drop the ideal of loosing your gut and just look to pack on mass.
> 
> Think about loosing your gut 3/4 months before your holiday. Right now you need to eat and work hard in the gym.
> 
> WHat is your full training split?


^^^^^^ What he said.... ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

TALL

This is the split routine was thinking of doing.

Day 1

Back/Tris

Day 2

Rest

Day 3

Legs/Shoulders

Day 4

Rest

Day 5

Chest/Biceps

Day 6/7

Rest from weights maybe some cardio.

Some weeks I may do more depending on how I feel and time.

Anybody any thoughts on the diet am I eating enough to put on some mass with the training.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Inspire me said:


> TALL
> 
> This is the split routine was thinking of doing.
> 
> ...


And what exercises were you planning on doing?


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Inspire me said:


> TALL
> 
> This is the split routine was thinking of doing.
> 
> ...


IMO chest and biceps, back and triceps should be chest and triceps and back and biceps. Or even chest and back then an arm day. But do what you think works best for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

there does not seem enough protein in your diet, to grow you really need to be consuming a lot more. Take a look at the diet section on here and it will explain more. Also always take your protein with carbs as it better that way.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

*Fri 19.09.08*

45 minutes of cardio

*Sat/Sun*

Rest days

*Mon 22.08.09*

Felt as though I had been lazy as no weights on Fri/Sat or Sun. I know I need rest but I'm thinking about training ALL the time. Am I getting over enthusiastic ?

I decided to hit back and chest on the smae day because of the above.

*CHEST*

*DB presses 30 degree incline* as suggested in various posts in the last week.

20 x 10 warm up

15 x 10 warm up

8 x 15 Easy

9 17.5 Easy

5 x 20 Difficult

3x 20 failure

*DB 30 degree Incline flyes*

8 x 12.5 Easy

8 x 15 harder

3 x 17.5 Failure

*BP Flat using smith machine*

8 x 10

6 x 10

6 x 10 failure

1 set of 20 x 15kg *Flat bench Cable flyes* to get the blood flowing.

*Back* Haven't really focussed on back exercises so getting the feel for things. *Advice greatly appreciated (especially on the correct terminology for exercises.)*

*T- Bar (?)*

8 x 50 Easy

8 x 50

6 x 50

6 x 50 Moderate MUST go heavier next time

*Barbell bent over rows (/)*

8 x 30

6 x 30

4 x 30 Failure

*DB rows*

*10 x 20 *MUST start heavier next time

*10 x 22.5*

*10 x 25*

*7 x 30 *

*23.09.08*

*Abs*

*Hanging leg raises*

*15*

*12*

*10*

*7*

*Crunches*

*25*

*25*

*15*

I'm thinking hitting bicpes and tris together tomorrow. Is that a good idea ??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes mate way too enthusiastic.

dont try and train like someone would if theyre on gear.

assume you`ll respond to less frequent workouts then when you know youre body better you can experiment with a higher frequency.

most peeps assume they have the genetics of arnie....


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

you need to start packing some weight on, eat eat eat train hard and the gains will come, you have the right frame for it. dont worry about your stomach for now you can sort that out later. keep up the good work.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> yes mate way too enthusiastic.
> 
> dont try and train like someone would if theyre on gear.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crazycal. I guess I'm soaking up the advice like a fcuking sponge and with heading for the big 40 next year I don't wanna waste anymore time. I am determined to get myself in shape and with inspiration from you and other's I will get there. I really need to think about a basic routine and stick to it for a few weeks and stop this pointless experimenting.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

alex27 said:


> you need to start packing some weight on, eat eat eat train hard and the gains will come, you have the right frame for it. dont worry about your stomach for now you can sort that out later. keep up the good work.


Hey alex :welcome: to MC. Thanks for the post.

"EAT". I even dream about eating.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

41 last week mate 

keep it as basic as possible mate.

devils in the detail.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> 41 last week mate
> 
> keep it as basic as possible mate.
> 
> devils in the detail.


:clap2: Happy Birthday for last week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ta bud


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh noooo get me a bucket. Woke this morning feeling really sh1t. Bloody stomach bug been going around at home for a few days, thought I'd avoided it.

Really really pissed off. Even the thought of a shake is turning me greener. I've tried convincing myself its all the mind.....unfortunately it ain't working.

Off to bed. Lots of TLC from the missus. She's very good at that.



Inspire


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon dude...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude - make sure youre well and truly over it before you contemplate training again..

your immune systme will need time to recoup..if not you`ll probly pick up sommat else fairly soon.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd change the split around as you can partner muscle groups better

Chest Triceps

Legs

Back Biceps

Shoulders inc traps and calves

I'd work abs by themselves once per week, no point doing 100's of crunches every session, abs are about low body fat not huge plates of muscle on your stomach.

I'd major on basic compound movements with one perceived near maximum effort for eight reps per exercise so maybe 2 sets medium effort one balls out. Don't go doing singles and don't worry much about isolation work. At your stage you should grow well from compound movements.

Diet looks ok ish get used to eating that clean before tightening it up further. If you eat reasonably clean with plenty of protein and clean carbs you'll probably lean up a bit as you grow. If you start layering fat down drop back on the carbs


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advice. Feeling much better although I ache like hell all over.

I think I'll have to take Crazycal's advice for couple of days as I think I'd just about be able to push the gym door open today.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol not many people do....

just try and embrace common sense dude.

good one!


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Todays diet

1 bowl (very small) of cornflakes

1 protein shake.

LOL

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Your apetite souns about as good as mine there


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: just made a smoothie!!*

All looks good mate.

Id say 100 - 120g carbs

I used to do:

300ml Egg White

200g Oats

2 Scoops Extreme Whey (Strawberry)

Banana

Blueberries

Water or Milk

You can make a smoothie from anything you like.

Just throw your favourite fruits, berries, nuts, etc into a blender.

Crack open 6 - 8 eggs and use the whites only (or use LEW)

Throw in your favourite flavour protein with either water or milk

Throw in Oats to make up the carbs if you need carbs.

Blend, and drink 

I Always find drinking it straight away is better tho

______________________

Welcome to Musclechat.co.uk

"I was born *perfect*, and just like the *great white shark*, have never had to *evolve*!"

*www.uMuscle.com* - Bodybuilding & Sports Video Sharing Community!

Copy and paste of smoothie posted by MMUK.

Gonna try a couple of these today as I think my apetite is starting to come back.

No training till Monday now Doctors !(missus) orders.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Couldn't wait till Monday so did a few sets on the *biceps* today at home.

Unweighted barbell for warmup

3 lots of 20 reps

*EZ bar curls*

8 x 20 kg

6 x 33 kg

4 x 33 kg

*EZ Bar reverse curls*

8 x 13 kg

6 x 13 kg

5 x 13 kg

*Bent over ez bar curls*

6 x 10 kg

5 x 10 kg

4 x 10 kg

Not sure why but the EZ bar curls killed my right wrist a bit. Got a great pump from the bent over curls. Seemed to get more of a squeeze on the biceps in this position.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Been a bit lazy with the journal so I thought I post a couple of training days up for critque.

*02.10.08*

*CHEST*

*Flat bench BB*

1 x 20 @ bar warm up

1 x 12 x 20kg

1 x 8 x 30kg

1 x 4 x 40kg

1 x 4 x 40kg...failure

*FB DB FLYES*

1 x 10 x 12.5kg easy

1 x 6 x 15 kg

1 x 5 x 15 kg difficult

*Seated Chest press (machine) concentrating on 6 sec negs*

1 x 8 x 35kg

1 x 6 x 42kg

1 x 4 x 42kg

1 x 4 x 35kg

*Biceps*

*Ez bar preacher curls*

1 x 11 x 20kg easy

1 x 6 x 25kg

1 x 3 x 28 kg ouch

*Seated DB curls*

1 x 8 x 12.5kg

1 x 6 x 15kg

1 x 7 x 15kg

1 x 3 x 17.5 kg


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

*03.10.08*

*Cardio 10 mins*

*Legs*

*Squats ( first time I've braved doing these. Feel good after although a bit light headed)*

1 x 12 x bar (warm up and to get the form )

1 x 10 x 10kg easy

1 x 10 x 20kg easy

1 x 10 x 30kg

1 x 8 x 30 kg moderate

*Leg press*

1 x 10 x 150kg easy

1 x 10 x 170kg moderate

1 x 8 x 180kg moderate *PB (felt really chuffed with this especially after squats.)*

*Standing calf raises*

1 x 12 x 43kg

1 x 12 x 52kg

1 x 12 x 61 kg

*Triceps (**Did these today as can't get to gym now until Monday)*

*Upright seated with DB*

1 x 12 x 12,5 kg

1 x 12 x 15kg

1 x 12 x 17.5 kg

1 x 12 x 20 kg (must start heavier with these next time)

*Rope pulldown*

1 x 12 x 35kg

1 x10 x 45kg

1 x 9 x 45kg

1 x 7 x 45 kg

Finished with 2 sets of 10 x 7.5kg tricep kickbacks to really get the pump.

Great workout felt good but knackered.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Been a bit lazy updating my journal, hope to do it this week but I do have a question if anyone can help.

Today and last week I found I got an intense pain in my left deltoid area when using the Smith machine to do some chest work. Today it happened almost immediately so I stopped and moved on to DB chest presses instead wth no pain.

Any reason for this ?


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Inspire me said:


> Been a bit lazy updating my journal, hope to do it this week but I do have a question if anyone can help.
> 
> Today and last week I found I got an intense pain in my left deltoid area when using the Smith machine to do some chest work. Today it happened almost immediately so I stopped and moved on to DB chest presses instead wth no pain.
> 
> Any reason for this ?


Might be the restricted and unnatural movement of the smith machine, your forced to push up in straight line where as you might not naturally do it quite in this way, donno see what everyone else says i would use it agian if it course you pain.


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Journal update well overdue.

*06.10.08*

*BACK*

*Lat pulldowns*

15x35

12x42

7x56

4x63 failure

6x56

*SLDL (first time I've tried these)*

10x30

10x40

10x40

7x50

*T Bar Rows*

8X50

5x50 failure

10x40

*BICEPS*

*Ez Bar Preachers*

10x20

8x20

6x20

4x20

*DB Seated curls*

8x12.5

7x15

6x15


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Journal update.

*8.10.08*

*CHEST*

*Cable crossovers as a warm up as suggested by LeeB*

3 x15x20 Ouch!!!!

*DB Incline Press*

10x20

6x22.5

4x22.5

5x20

*FB DB Flye*

8x15

3x17.5 too much

7x15

6x15

*Finish with more cable crossovers*

10x15

8x20

6x20

5x20


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Journal update

*10.10.08*

*LEGS*

*BB Squats*

12x20 warm up

10x40

9x40

8x40

2x50 too much

3x40

*Leg Press (well chuffed PB) *

10x180

8x200

8x200

8x200

*Standing calf raises*

10x52

10x61

10x70

10x79

*SHOULDERS*

*Seated DB Press*

10x10 warmup

10x15

9x17.5

7x17.5

4x17.5

*DB Lateral raise*

10x7.5

10x7.5

10x7.5

7x10

*BB Upright rows*

12x20

12x25

10x30

8x35


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Late journal update

*16.10.08*

*CHEST*

*Cable crossovers (warmup)*

15x20

15x20

10x20

*BB FB press*

16x20

15x25

10x25

10x20

10x15

*DB Incline Press*

20x12.5

13x12.5

12x12.5

15x10

15x10

*Incline DB Flyes*

20x10

10x12.5

10x10

8x10


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

Late journal update

*20.10.08*

*20 mins cardio*

*BACK*

*Lat Pulldowns*

2 x 20x35 Warm up

10x49

8x63

6x63

5x63

*T bar row*

10x40

6x50

6x50 (slight pain in back)

10x40 (reduced weight, felt ok)

*DB rows*

10x25

10x27.5

10x30

10x32 (go heavier next time)


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

*22.10.08*

*LEGS*

*Squats*

12x20 (warmup)

6x50 (didn't feel stable with this weight)

10x40 (good form and depth)

10x40 (good form and depth)

6x45

*Leg Extensions*

15x42

12x49

10x56

10x56

14x35( got a really good pump from these)

*SHOULDERS*

*Shoulder press (smith Machine)*

15xbar (warm up)

10x5kg (easy)

10x10

8x10

7x10

Bent forward Lateral raises

15x7.5

15x7.5

15x7.5

15x7.5

6x10 plus 4 x 7.5

*Abs *(Don't normally train these but I thought I'd start)

*Hanging leg raises*

3x14x Bodyweight (79kg)

3x25x20 Ab crunch machine


----------



## Inspire me (Aug 21, 2008)

*23.10.08*

*CHEST*

*Cable Cross overs asa warm up*

3 x 15 x 20

*FB BB Press*

15x25

10x30

10x20

8x30

*Incline DB Press*

10x15

10x17.5

10x17.5 failure

8x17.5 failure

6x17.5 failure

*FB BB press with close grip*

10x bar (to get form)

10x10

10x15

10x15

*Seated Upright Chest Press machine*

8x42

6x42

6x42

12x35

I am looking for any advice on how to make my regime smarter. I can see some changes already and want it to continue.

I have been offered loads of great advice and am perhaps confusing myself wth the great info on this forum.

I understand I should concentrate on the compound exercises ( I can hear Cal shouting it at me) but sometimes I just can help experimenting.

I find it hard to gain weight but I'm really chuffed that I've put on a whole half stone (trust me that is a lot too me) in a couple of months. Wish now I hadn't deleted my pics because I can see a difference but I felt embarrased when I saw them on the forum.

Ah well. Chicken and baked spud for dinner with a load of veg.

Cheers for readiing

Inspire


----------

